# Dethleffs Stickers - Free To Good Home



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I had some large red Dethleffs decals sent from Dethleffs in Germany, but never used them. They are to go on the front and back of a Dethleffs motorhome. If you want them, either come collect from me in Lincolnshire or at a rally/meet I attend or I can post them to you at your cost.

These must go to someone who will use them, they were free from Dethleffs so I don't want to see them on ebay!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Shane
If still available, I will have them-pm sent.


----------



## colma (Oct 9, 2012)

*dethleffs decals*

Hi

Do you still have a dethleffs red decal? If so please let me know, thank you


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

It was five years ago, so I'm guessing not. But welcome to the Forum!


----------

